# Rockport Report



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Reds have been great the past few days with today falling off with this high pressure. It makes for some beautiful weather but the fish sometimes get lock jaw. Fish have been stacked in the back lakes hunting acres of small shrimp. The grass is still really thick in some areas but is clearly starting to show the effects of the cooler water. The tide poured out all day today so that will change things up and hopefully help concentrate the fish.


----------

